# SoCalTom's Mini in eurotuner magazine



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Tom's pretty busy these days (until after tax time) but his Mini is in April's eurotuner magazine. His is the red one.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

Is that the one that he's bringing to The 'Fest??


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Great stuff! That car was fun to drive. :thumbup:

I hope his leg is doing better...

--SONET


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *:thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Is that the one that he's bringing to The 'Fest?? *


That would be it. 

Aside from being on the cover, it is one of the feature articles.

Tom said that is the cover version at newstands. For subscribers, Tom's car is shown leading the other one (eurotuner's car).

Track pictures taken at Willow Springs, I believe.


----------



## SoCalTom (Jul 23, 2002)

*Eurotuner covers and Speedoptions feature*

Hi All,

Scott(n2retro)- thanks for posting the Eurotuner cover link, here; cool! Thanks actually for emailing me yesterday as I didn't even know we were on Eurotuner's website.

I had also forgotten about our car being featured on Speedoptions (March 2003 "Featured Car") and I just recently "discovered" that as well (I would have eventually remembered). Anyway, the Speedoptions guys got carried away with the pics... so they have fifty photos online of our car. Whew! Check it out at:

http://www.speedoptions.com/features/specials.php

I'm spacing on Sonet's real name, but "That car was fun to drive" means we must have been in the MINI together doin' the 'test drive' thing. :rofl:

Ah yes, people remember The Cast. Quite glad it's gone (crutches are a bummer)... though the red fiberglass was a near match for Chili Red and I did have those trick carbon fibre accents... 

Gotta get back to work-- heads down, pencils up.

Happy Motoring!

Tom


----------

